# Bring Animal Killing Artist, Katinka Simonse To Justice (SIGN THE PETITION)



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey guys i saw this on facebook, not sure if it is a repost but we need to sign this petition please! It made me feel sick  people can be scum!

Animals Petition: Bring Animal Killing Artist, Katinka Simonse To Justice | Change.org


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Every day more and more sicko's,the world is full of insane sick people


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Signed.
I just hope she gets run over. Bitch!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

ive signed!
that picture actually disturbed me!
how on earth do you call that art!? stupid cow!
i hope she gets whats coming to her f**king b1tch


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

signed, also posted on the dachshund forum and will email link to people i know, i could cry those poor animals (going to have nightmares tonight), how on earth can anyone in their right mind call that art


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

it's absolutely disgusting :/ i was so upset when i saw the petition


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, her parents must be so proud. What a disturbed little freak she is.


----------

